# Halloween Song Help



## Savitch

I don't know the name but I found another part to it.


Witches and goblins with jack-o-lanterns bright. Creep through the town on a cold, October night. You hear the sound of running feet where nothing can be seen, and the strangest things can happen on a wild Halloween!

Out in the street, merry children run about. Masks on their faces, they go with noisy shout. They rap at every window pane where people may be seen, and the strangest things can happen on a wild Halloween!


----------



## Halloweiner

According to this YouTube Video it is called "Wild Halloween":

YouTube - On A Wild Halloween Song


YouTube - On A Wild Halloween! - Performed by Grant R. Barrett


----------



## TaupePT

*Thanks*

Thanks for the responses.
That was just what I needed.
I'd been looking high and low for this.


----------



## kprimm

Ok now next question, does anyone have a mp3 download link to get this song? I am very interested now and would love to have it.


----------



## Dminor

There's an online site called KeepVid: Download and save any video from Youtube, Dailymotion, Metacafe, iFilm and more! that helps you to download youtube videos to your computer. Then you can go to Media Convert - free and on line - convert and split sound, ringtones, images, docs - and it will convert that file into an mp3.

Hope that helps!


----------



## TaupePT

*Mp3*

I generated an mp3 while playing the YouTube above using Audacity.
Not sure how to get it to you.
I also found the original song was in the book


Heigh-ho for Halloween by
Sechrist, Elizabeth Hough

I need to see the book to find the original lyrics.


----------



## quakrspecl

kprimm said:


> Ok now next question, does anyone have a mp3 download link to get this song? I am very interested now and would love to have it.



May want to check this link:

Internet Archive: Free Download: On A Wild Halloween! - Performed By Grant Raymond Barrett

q


----------



## Halloweiner

TaupePT said:


> I generated an mp3 while playing the YouTube above using Audacity.
> Not sure how to get it to you.
> I also found the original song was in the book
> 
> 
> Heigh-ho for Halloween by
> Sechrist, Elizabeth Hough
> 
> I need to see the book to find the original lyrics.


Yep that's how I get MP3 off from YouTube all the time is doing the same thing with Goldwave.


Here's the words to "On A Wild Halloween" on Barrett's website:

*"On A Wild Halloween"*


----------



## TaupePT

*MP3's*



kprimm said:


> Ok now next question, does anyone have a mp3 download link to get this song? I am very interested now and would love to have it.


If you send meyour email address I'll send the two MP3's from the above YouTubes.


----------



## kprimm

Thank you all i have it now, thanks for all the help.


----------



## hellowinnie

I want the thread to stay alive. By now I wasn't able to find german voices and sounds - a kind member advised me to look for a person at helloween-l, but didn't get an answer. 
Pleeeaaase! Can *you* help me?


----------



## LA173LA

TaupePT said:


> Does anyone recongnize the song that goes as follows (may not be exactly right).
> I remember it from elementary school in the 50's but I don't remember all the words.
> 
> Witches and Goblins and Jack-o-lanterns bright,
> Creep through the town on a cold October night!
> You hear the sounds of running feet but nothing can be seen,
> And the strangest things can happen on a cold Halloween!


Witches and Goblins and Jack o lanterns too,
Creep throught the streets on a cold October night!
You hear the sounds of running feet but nothing can be seen,
The Stangest things can happen on a Cold Hallowneen Night! 
BOO
LA173LA 
I remember it in 3rd Grade At Huntington School.


----------



## LA173LA

TaupePT said:


> Does anyone recongnize the song that goes as follows (may not be exactly right).
> I remember it from elementary school in the 50's but I don't remember all the words.
> 
> Witches and Goblins and Jack-o-lanterns bright,
> Creep through the town on a cold October night!
> You hear the sounds of running feet but nothing can be seen,
> And the strangest things can happen on a cold Halloween!


 Witches and Goblins and Jack o lanterns too,
Creep through the streets on a cold October night!
You hear the sound of running feet but nothing can be seen,
The strangest things can happen on a WILD Halloween!
BOO 

LA129La


----------



## LA173LA

Hope this get to you. I am new posting things and on this site. ty


----------



## James s

I remember this from first grade (1962??) and it was my fav! googled it because we are having a quintessential October day, sun, clouds, strong winds and leaves flying everywhere. Just recall the first verse and melody.....


----------



## Josu

Hi Savitch... I have also been looking for the whole song. I remember it from my first school in the 70´s. Nice memories... Is there any chance you have it complete by now? 
Regards.


----------

